# Hi heres my Jaguar Cichlid - New member



## fishyfishyfish (May 8, 2008)

Hi i'm not sure if my fish is central or southern but shes a great fish all the same.

12" Jag, approx 3 or 4 years old currently in a 40 gal tank on its own.

So hello from me Matt


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

First off, welcome to the forum. Also your jag is a central american cihlid and a great looking one at that. Great pics! :thumb:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice pattern! :thumb:


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Darn! I miss spelled cichild.


----------



## DISCIPLE (Sep 20, 2007)

nice looking jaguar! however isnt he in a very small tank @ 40 gallons. i was under the impression that the minimum was "For a single specimen 125g tank should be used to comfortably house it and a breeding pair should have 180g or more and must absolutely be kept alone. A single full-grown jag should be kept in a 180g if tank mates are present."
i keep my juvenile in a 55 gallon only because he is under 6" and might be eaten otherwise.
these guys get bigger then oscars so he definitely should be in a larger tank. :thumb:


----------



## Shroob (May 7, 2008)

Nice fish, though I think you might have to upgrade your tank.

Abit off topic, but is it in a Juwel tank (the filter on the right looks familiar)?

EDIT: Just noticed you're from sheffield, as in the Uk city?


----------



## fishyfishyfish (May 8, 2008)

es a juwel vision 180 the filter on the right is naff so I also have a canister filter that is adequate for double the water.

Is this a US forum or UK in general?


----------



## Shroob (May 7, 2008)

I would say this is a US forum mainly, but there are members from all over the world (not that I've been here long).

I just ask if you're from Sheffield (south yorkshire) as thats where I'm from.


----------



## fishyfishyfish (May 8, 2008)

barnsley me. Small world innit.

Do u know a good store for cichlids round here?

*** heard there's a really good one in mexborough but I'm not sure where it is.


----------



## Shroob (May 7, 2008)

fishyfishyfish said:


> barnsley me. Small world innit.
> 
> Do u know a good store for cichlids round here?
> 
> I've heard there's a really good one in mexborough but I'm not sure where it is.


PM'd, not sure about the one in mexborough.

Also, wondering if anyone knows the sex of this jaguar cichlid?


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!
Sheffield, eh? Isn't that where Def Leppard's from? (they're one of my favorite bands...mostly their late 80's/early 90's stuff though)

Anyway, nice jag! :thumb: 
Tank setup is pretty spiffy-looking too, but I agree about getting something larger for him/her (sorry...I'm terrible when it comes to sexing jags  ).

BV

P.S.


cage623 said:


> Darn! I miss spelled cichild.


And that would be strike two!!! :roll:


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

Big Vine said:


> cage623 said:
> 
> 
> > Darn! I miss spelled cichild.
> ...


LOL!


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

thats an awesome jag! :thumb:


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

..... 

This must be me :drooling:

PS *cichlid*


----------



## dwss59 (Sep 19, 2007)

Lovely fish 
And nice to have another uk man on the site.
Your 180 is 47 us g.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

cage623 said:


> PS *cichlid*


LMAO...there's a homerun! :thumb:

BV 8)


----------



## fishyfishyfish (May 8, 2008)

Shroob said:


> fishyfishyfish said:
> 
> 
> > barnsley me. Small world innit.
> ...


She is a (well she) on account of it laying some eggs that went manky and every now and again its tube thing comes out and it won't eat and it bites the heck out of my fingers when cleaning tank.

I have to wear marigolds and elastic band when cleaning (quite embarassing) :?


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

cool fishie


----------

